# My New Little Devils



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I promised myself not to get anymore pets regardless of size or ease of care but i can't let a cheap bargain opportunity to pass by, so here are my newest addition/s?!

These guys will pack a heII of a tag. Hopefully, Lord please no lol

Tityus stigmurus colony




























Sorry about the photos, they're not the best of quality right now


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Those are actually really neat looking. I'm actually warming up to the idea of a scorpion or scorpions.. just not any seriously venomous ones! Haha!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> Those are actually really neat looking. I'm actually warming up to the idea of a scorpion or scorpions.. just not any seriously venomous ones! Haha!


Normally i would get one of these guys (or girls since they are all technically female by nature) but since a colony was being sold in a quitting sale, i simply cannot turn a blind eye on it hahaha


----------

